# Ez green bow press



## killzone69 (Aug 6, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can order ,in Canada a Last Chance press??

Thanks


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

I just purchased 1 from Fulcrum Archery in Georgia. 

http://www.fulcrumarchery.com/archer...free-shipping/

It was $355 USD shipped anywhere in the US. I had it shipped to a Sweet Grass Montana border storage. My buddy in Lethbridge is picking it up for me. $10 USD fee for the storage place and GST at the border. Figure all in it will cost me about $460 CDN and nice bottle of Rye for my buddy. I talked to a local shop and his pricing bringing it in through the distributor was $750.

BD


----------



## Duned (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks for the Fulcrum Archery link. Just might have to think seriously about picking up a press now.


----------



## killzone69 (Aug 6, 2012)

That's awesome, great deal for sure. Thanks for the link


----------



## USPfan (Apr 15, 2018)

I just ordered an EZ press ultimate with floor stand and draw board from Jim Bows Archery in Calgary. 

I contacted Last Chance Archery directly, they referred me to Jim Bows. Who are excellent. Had my press within 1.5 weeks.


----------



## ssoutdoors (Feb 7, 2019)

USPfan said:


> I just ordered an EZ press ultimate with floor stand and draw board from Jim Bows Archery in Calgary.
> 
> I contacted Last Chance Archery directly, they referred me to Jim Bows. Who are excellent. Had my press within 1.5 weeks.


What did that setup run you? Did you also get the Ultra-Locks for the Hoyt Limbs by chance?


----------



## lljayll (Sep 1, 2018)

USPfan said:


> I just ordered an EZ press ultimate with floor stand and draw board from Jim Bows Archery in Calgary.
> 
> I contacted Last Chance Archery directly, they referred me to Jim Bows. Who are excellent. Had my press within 1.5 weeks.


Yes price please.


----------



## ssoutdoors (Feb 7, 2019)

Jim bows has a Green EZ Press for $799, no Ultra Lock adapters in stock. Likey another 350ish for those so 11-1200 without GST


----------



## ctinsley (Feb 14, 2019)

No Idea


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

if you have a welder friend you can make on for under #100 CDN


----------



## skate1180 (Nov 18, 2014)

We have Last Chance EZ Green's in stock at Jim Bows Archery Calgary for $799+tax. We can find out shipping cost if you get us a postal code. Give us a call


----------



## ssoutdoors (Feb 7, 2019)

FiFi said:


> if you have a welder friend you can make on for under #100 CDN


I have seen lots of DIY presses, have yet to see one with brackets that would work for bows with past parallel limbs tho.


----------



## Muskoka (Nov 9, 2010)

http://www.fulcrumarchery.com/archer...free-shipping/
Thanks for the link..the presses are on sale now.


----------



## sbing (Jun 21, 2020)

I bought one from Fulcrum too. Good service.

Your local archery dealer is able to order it too if you don’t want to order from USA

Have a nice day


----------

